# New Show for Brian!



## dwndrgn (Jun 22, 2004)

Supposedly out next season:

*Empire* (ABC)
Stars Vince Regan and Johnathan Frain. Drama from the producer of Dark Angel (Chip Johannessen) about the rise of Octavius as the Emperor of Rome.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 22, 2004)

Okay, I'm interested.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 22, 2004)

I thought you would be.  That's all the information I could find though - no details, nothing.


----------



## Esioul (Jun 22, 2004)

Me interested too.... ooooooooh..... it might have Cicero in it....


----------



## Ivo (Jun 23, 2004)

Man, looks good, I hope it has a decent budget...


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 23, 2004)

Never be as good as "I, Claudius"... Damn fine series!!!


----------

